# aterrizar, amerizar, acuatizar



## Alberthus

Hola,

Hace unas semanas tuvimos la noticia de que un piloto, gracias a su pericia, pudo  posar su avión sobre el río Hudson salvando la vida de todos los pasajeros.
Los medios de comunicación, al comentar la noticia, se encontraron con la dificultad de tener que utilizar un verbo para describir la maniobra realizada por el piloto y dudaban entre los verbos *aterrizar* y *amerizar*  ya que, al posarse el avión  sobre las aguas de un río ninguno de los dos términos parecía totalmente adecuado.
En efecto el DRAE dictamina lo siguiente:

*aterrizar.*
_1. Dicho de un avión o de un artefacto volador cualquiera: Posarse tras una maniobra de descenso, sobre tierra firme o sobre cualquier pista o superficie que sirva a tal fin._
En este caso la superficie de un río ni es tierra firme, ni es una pista ni tampoco una superficie que sirva a tal fin.

*amerizar*.
_1.  Dicho de un hidroavión o de un aparato astronáutico: Posarse en el mar._
Este verbo, tampoco es el adecuado ya que el avión no se posó en el mar y además no se trataba ni de un hidroavión ni de un aparato astronáutico.

El DRAE contempla también otros verbos:

*amarar.(y amarizar)*
_1.  Dicho de un hidroavión o de un vehículo espacial: Posarse en el agua._
*acuatizar.*
1. _ Dicho de un hidroavión: Posarse en el agua._
Pero tampoco estos verbos son utilizables aquí ya que, si bien precisan posarse en el agua, sólo son válidos para un hidroavión o un vehículo espacial y no para un avión.

¿ Qué verbo pensáís debe utilizarse en estos casos ? A mi sólo se me ocurre *posarse* definido por el DRAE como:

*posar.*
_5.   Dicho de un ave o de otro animal que vuela, o de un avión o un aparato astronáutico: Situarse en un lugar o sobre una cosa después de haber volado._

  Sin embargo, a mi entender, *posarse* conlleva una cierta connotación de suavidad que se me antoja absolutamente incompatible con el choque de las ruedas del avión con la pista al aterrizar o de los flotadores de un hidroavión contra el agua al amarar y menos aún del vientre de un avión chocando brutalmente contra el agua de un río.

Entonces ¿cual sería el termino correcto?

Pido disculpas por lo extenso de este texto y agradezco de antemano vuestros comentarios y aportaciones 
Un saludo,


----------



## ManPaisa

> En este caso la superficie de un río ni es tierra firme, ni es una pista ni tampoco una superficie que sirva a tal fin


 Claro que el río sirvió para tal fin. Aterrizó el avión y se salvaron todos.
Voto por *aterrizar*, que nos _*mareamos*_ incluso fuera del mar.


----------



## Pinairun

> *aterrizar.
> *_1. Dicho de un avión o de un artefacto volador cualquiera: Posarse tras una maniobra de descenso, sobre tierra firme o sobre cualquier pista o *superficie que* *sirva a tal fin.*_


 
El agua tiene superficie y en este caso sirvió a tal fin.

Parecerá una respuesta salomónica, pero yo la encuentro aceptable.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> El agua tiene superficie y en este caso sirvió a tal fin.
> 
> Parecerá una respuesta salomónica, pero yo la encuentro aceptable.
> 
> Saludos


 
GMTA, Pina.


----------



## Aserolf

En unos noticieros acá en EEEUU escuché que usaron *acuatizó*.
Porque aunque no sea un hidroavión, se posó en agua no en tierra.
Sds;o)

Qué significa *GMTA, Pina*?


----------



## Pinairun

> GMTA, Pina.


 
No te entiendo.


----------



## Alberthus

Gracias MonPaisa y Paiman por vuestra rápida respuesta.
Los dos coincidís en que aterrizar sobre un río es correcto y a mí, inicialmente también me lo pareció.
Sin embargo, pensándolo bien, me surgió una duda ya que para aterrizar, un avión utiliza normalmente su tren de aterrizaje, cosa imposible sobre el agua de un río. Luego me parece por lo menos arriesgado calificar un río como "superficie que sirva a tal fin".
Pero esperemos más opiniones.


----------



## Pinairun

Aserolf said:


> Sds;o)
> 
> Qué significa *GMTA, Pina*?


 
Que estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Alberthus

Aserolf said:


> En unos noticieros acá en EEEUU escuché que usaron *acuatizó*.
> Porque aunque no sea un hidroavión, se posó en agua no en tierra.



Interesante aportación. 
Como pude comprobar en su momento este caso planteó cierta duda a los medios de comunicación y cada cual lo resolvió a su manera.


----------



## ManPaisa

Alberthus said:


> Gracias MonPaisa y Paiman por vuestra rápida respuesta.
> Los dos coincidís en que aterrizar sobre un río es correcto y a mí, inicialmente también me lo pareció.
> Sin embargo, pensándolo bien, me surgió una duda ya que para aterrizar, un avión utiliza normalmente su tren de aterrizaje, cosa imposible sobre el agua de un río. Luego me parece por lo menos arriesgado calificar un río como "superficie que sirva a tal fin".
> Pero esperemos más opiniones.


.
Puedes aterrizar sin tren de aterrizaje.  No va a ser muy suave la cosa, pero aterrizas al fin y al cabo


----------



## Pinairun

La acepción del DRAE dice "sobre tierra firme o _*cualquier* pista o *superficie* *que sirva a tal fin.*_

_Si nos ceñimos a las palabras, sigo pensando que la *superficie* del agua de un río cabe en "*cualquier* superficie que sirva a tal fin", porque los hechos demuestran que *sirvió*._

Pero es normal que haya diferentes opiniones.
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

El avión cayó [suavemente/controladamente/etc.] en el río. Que no haya muerto ninguno o que no se hundió instantaneamente no cambia nada.


----------



## Aviador

Los términos que se usan oficialmente en Chile, según aparecen en la normativa de la DGAC local y los manuales de operación e instrucción de los operadores, son _amarizar_ y _amarizaje_, aunque se trate de un cuerpo de agua diferente al mar. No me parece haber oído aquí nunca (ni en otro país de América) _amerizar_. No tengo claro qué término se prefiere en España.
En la jerga de aviación, en general, se distingue entre el amarizaje normal de una aeronave diseñada para ello del que eventualmente realiza otro tipo de aeronave en situación anormal agregando los calificativos _de emergencia_ o _súbito_, según el país.
Por lo tanto, si nos limitamos al léxico habitual en aviación, la acción ejecutada por los pilotos del avión de US Airways en el río Hudson fue un _amarizaje de emergencia_ (o _súbito_).
Debo aclarar, sin embargo, que casi siempre, como para casi todo en aviación, se usa un término inglés: _ditch_.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> El avión cayó [suavemente/controladamente/etc.] en el río. Que no haya muerto ninguno o que no se hundió instantaneamente no cambia nada.



El avión no _cayó _sino que lo maniobraron para _aterrizar/amarizar/amerizar._


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi, "aterrizar" es posarse sobre la tierra; "amarizar", sobre el mar, y "acuatizar", sobre el agua.
Si no estamos hablando de terminología técnica, que Aviador ya explicó perfectamente, sino de jerga periodística, yo voto por "acuatizar".
Que el avión sea un hidroavión, un F-16, o un Cessna, es sólo un detalle.  Lo concreto es que se posó sobre el agua gracias a la pericia del piloto, y no a una simple caída afortunada.

"Amerizar"  no lo he visto ni en pelea de perros, y si me preguntaran qué significa yo diría que es aterrizar en América.

Boa noite.
_


----------



## Alberthus

Pinairun said:


> La acepción del DRAE dice "sobre tierra firme o _*cualquier* pista o *superficie* *que sirva a tal fin.*_
> 
> _Si nos ceñimos a las palabras, sigo pensando que la *superficie* del agua de un río cabe en "*cualquier* superficie que sirva a tal fin", porque los hechos demuestran que *sirvió*._



En efecto la frase "superficie que sirva a tal fin" se presta a una amplia generalización de lugares de lo más inverosímiles para posar un avión, incluyendo un río.
Cabe sin embargo otra interpretación un poco más restrictiva sobrentendiendo que se trata de una superficie que tenga las condiciones necesarias para realizar* "normalmente"* esta maniobra. Este es el sentido por el que también opta  el dic. CLAVE :
*aterrizar*
1 Referido a una aeronave o a sus ocupantes, posarse en tierra firme o sobre una pista destinada a este fin.

Por eso persiste la duda de si emplear el verbo "aterrizar" cuando se realiza sobre un río, es o no adecuado.


----------



## Agró

Voy a proponer un verbo nuevo. Se me acaba de ocurrir y lo pienso registrar como propio (por si hay derechos de autor):

*Apotamizar* (toma ya)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## 0scar

En los diarios (Google) "Avión se estrella/cae en río Hudson" gana por lejos a "avión aterriza/acuatiza/ameriza/amara/se posa"


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> En los diarios (Google) "Avión se estrella/cae en río Hudson" gana por lejos a "avión aterriza/acuatiza/ameriza/amara/se posa"


 
Por eso fue que dejé de estudiar comunicaciones y volví a la ingeniería.
Me desanimaron algunos futuros colegas.


Saludos.
_


----------



## 8-bit

Aviador said:


> Los términos que se usan oficialmente en Chile, según aparecen en la normativa de la DGAC local y los manuales de operación e instrucción de los operadores, son _amarizar_ y _amarizaje_, aunque se trate de un cuerpo de agua diferente al mar. No me parece haber oído aquí nunca (ni en otro país de América) _amerizar_. No tengo claro qué término se prefiere en España.
> En la jerga de aviación, en general, se distingue entre el amarizaje normal de una aeronave diseñada para ello del que eventualmente realiza otro tipo de aeronave en situación anormal agregando los calificativos _de emergencia_ o _súbito_, según el país.
> Por lo tanto, si nos limitamos al léxico habitual en aviación, la acción ejecutada por los pilotos del avión de US Airways en el río Hudson fue un _amarizaje de emergencia_ (o _súbito_).
> Debo aclarar, sin embargo, que casi siempre, como para casi todo en aviación, se usa un término inglés: _ditch_.
> 
> Saludos.


Muy buen aporte. Es bueno que nos de su opinión un profesionista... digo, un _profesional_. 

Sin embargo, creo que lo que dice Vampiro sobre diferenciar amarizar, acuatizar y aterrizar es muy lógico, y sería lo más entendible.

Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

No hay manera que un Airbus americe/amare

*amerizar/amarar*
(De _mar_).

*1. *intr. Dicho de un *hidroavión* o de un *vehículo espacial*: Posarse en el agua.



_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ManPaisa said:


> .
> Puedes aterrizar sin tren de aterrizaje. No va a ser muy suave la cosa, pero aterrizas al fin y al cabo


 
Bien; en jerga aeronáutica eso se llama "aporrizaje". 

Es posible que en Google los partidarios de "el avión se estrelló" superen en número a los partidarios de "aterrizó". Pero creo que está clarísimo para cualquier persona que el avión no se estrelló en absoluto, sino que el piloto maniobró el avión para aterrizar en el río.

Que es lo que yo diría: el avión aterrizó en el río, en el mar, en el agua o en la bahía de Sydney. Un avión de ese tipo está preparado para aterrizar, aunque en este caso la superficie no haya sido la pista A-35.




0scar said:


> No hay manera que un Airbus americe/amare
> 
> *amerizar/amarar*
> (De _mar_).
> 
> *1. *intr. Dicho de un *hidroavión* o de un *vehículo espacial*: Posarse en el agua.
> 
> _Real Academia Española ©_


 
Lo siento, no lo entiendo. Creí que los vehículos espaciales eran los que se enviaban a la Luna o a explorar la constalación de Orión, y allí no hay agua. ¿O me he perdido algo?


----------



## Vampiro

Y ya que a algunos parecen gustarles las definiciones del diccionario:

*estrellar1.*
*2. *tr. coloq. Arrojar con violencia algo contra otra cosa, haciéndolo pedazos. U. t. c. prnl.
 
Parece que según el DRAE el avión no se estrelló, como dijeron algunos medios.

La precisión de "hidroavión" se recontrasobreentiende que es porque es el vehículo diseñado para eso.
Pero no veo por dónde eso excluya que otro tipo de avión no pueda "Acuatizar/amarizar" o aterrizar sobre América.  Sobre todo en una emergencia, como muy bien ya lo explicó Aviador.
_


----------



## Camilo1964

La Fundéu tiene una consulta sobre el caso del Hudson y se decanta por el uso de _amarar_. Es muy corta la respuesta y puede verse aquí.

Saludos,

Camilo

P.S.1. Coincido totalmente con Vampiro, el significado del DRAE no puede ser interpretado de una manera tan literal. 
P.S.2. Para quienes le den valor especial a los consejos de la RAE, la Fundéu cuenta con su asesoramiento.


----------



## 0scar

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Lo siento, no lo entiendo. Creí que los vehículos espaciales eran los que se enviaban a la Luna o a explorar la constalación de Orión, y allí no hay agua. ¿O me he perdido algo?


 
Si, te perdiste la parte donde vuelven a la tierra.
Las naves de EEUU amerizaban y las  de la URSS aterrizaban.

BTW, ¿ya está confirmado que en Orión no hay agua?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

0scar said:


> Si, te perdiste la parte donde vuelven a la tierra.
> Las naves de EEUU amerizan y las de Rusia aterrizan.


 
Gracias por la aclaración. Ahora sólo me falta entender qué es lo que la Academia entiende por "posarse", porque en los documentales de la televisión parece que las naves se estrellen contra el agua.  

Pero esa discusión la dejo para filólogos con más inteligencia y preparación que yo, muy abundantes en este foro.


----------



## 0scar

Las cápsulas amerizaban/aterrizaban en paracaidas, no se estrellaban porque había gente adentro o instrumental valioso que querían recuperar.

http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/49791main_splashdown.jpg


----------



## Vampiro

A confesión de parte, a las pruebas me remito:



0scar said:


> ...no se estrellaban porque había gente adentro o instrumental valioso que querían recuperar.


 

Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

> La Fundéu tiene una consulta sobre el caso del Hudson y se decanta por el uso de _amarar_. Es muy corta la respuesta y puede verse aquí.


 
Será para España. Por estos lados ese verbo no se conoce ni se practica. Parece *amarrar* mal pronunciado.

Además parece que los de la RAE no han ido nunca a NY.  El Río Hudson desemboca en el mar, pero sigue siendo río.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí que el avión acuatizó; si lo hubiera hecho en el mar hubiera sido un amerizaje, aunque hubiera amarizado, y en tierra aterrizaría.


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> ...no se estrellaban porque había gente adentro o instrumental valioso que querían recuperar.


 
Sería bueno que las líneas aéreas aprendieran esa lección:  *No se pueden estrellar los aviones porque hay gente dentro e instrumental valioso que recuperar.*


----------



## ManPaisa

Repito mi pregunta:  Si se puede _marear_ uno en tierra o en el aire, ¿por qué no se puede _aterrizar _en el agua?


----------



## 8-bit

El punto de ManPaisa es muy válido. Si nos vamos exclusivamente por las definiciones de cada palabra, aterrizar es la más correcta.

Sin embargo, si oficialmente los términos acuatizajes/amarajes/amerizajes no estuvieran limitados a hidroaviones, yo preferiría cualquiera de éstos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ManPaisa said:


> Repito mi pregunta: Si se puede _marear_ uno en tierra o en el aire, ¿por qué no se puede _aterrizar _en el agua?


 
Sí que se puede, Manpaisa.

Los aviones de pasaje están preparados para aterrizar en una pista, pero eso no quiere decir que no puedan, en una emergencia, hacerlo en otro sitio. Incluso sobre el mar.

Es difícil, pero no imposible. No es el primer avión que aterriza así. Es por eso que un avión de pasajeros siempre lleva chalecos salvavidas, por si tiene que aterrizar sobre el agua.


----------



## 0scar

Es verdad, y el chaleco que te dan en primera clase sirve también para cuando el avión cae la agua, y no solo cuando aterriza.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

0scar said:


> Es verdad, y el chaleco que te dan en primera clase sirve también para cuando el avión cae la agua, y no solo cuando aterriza.


 
Siempre y cuando el avión caiga _al_ agua y no se estrelle en los Andes.

Prueba la página web del SEPLA, el sindicato de pilotos. Dicen "aterrizar en el agua". 

Claro que siempre podrás discutir que ningún piloto está sentado en un sillón de la Real Academia de la Lengua.

Pero tampoco ningún académico de la lengua ha pilotado jamás un A-320 o un A-340, y no ha tenido que hacerlo aterrizar sobre ninguna superficie, sólida o líquida.


----------



## Aviador

Parece que el tema tomó vuelo.
Yo, limitándome a la expresión de la consulta que dio origen a este hilo, prefiero decir que los pilotos del avión de US Airways efectuaron un _amarizaje de emergencia_ o _forzoso_, a pesar de la opinión de la Fundéu.
Sin embargo, como el tema que aquí se discute despertó mi curiosidad, para no confiar sólo en mi memoria ni en el léxico coloquial de mi entorno, decidí hacer una investigación un poco más en detalle revisando la documentación que tengo a la mano y descubrí que los sustantivo usados por la DGAC de Chile son _amarizaje_ (p. ej: DAN 91, 91.305, b, 2: "..._en caso de emergencia, haya probabilidad de amarizaje forzoso_".) y _amaraje_ (p. ej.: DAN 121, 121.43, d: "..._debe demostrar por medio de un ejercicio simulado de amaraje, que posee la habilidad_..."). Incluso, en uno de los documentos que encontré, utiliza los dos sustantivos en un mismo párrafo (DAN 06 18, 3.2.14, b: "_Procedimiento para el caso de amaraje. La empresa aérea deberá considerar... en caso de tener que efectuar un amarizaje_.").
No encontré casos de los verbos _amarar_ ni _amarizar_, pero en un informe de accidente usa (y no encotré otro caso) el verbo _acuatizar_:  "_Accidente 1428. Fecha: 10 de mayo de 2006. '...lo que agravaba la tendencia de nariz abajo, determinó acuatizar, lo que comunicó al personal terrestre...' _".
La poca documentación oficial de otros países de América que encontré por acá, confirma lo que se deduce de la chilena: _amarizaje_, _amaraje_, _amarizaje_, _amaraje_ y _acuatizar_.
Las propias entidades oficiales vacilan entre un término y otro y lo mismo sucede con los hablantes del gremio. No es de extrañar, por lo tanto, que en este hilo los amigos foristas no logren ponerse de acuerdo.
Mi opinión es que, otra vez referido sólo al caso del río Hudson, el avión _amarizó_, _amaró_, _acuatizó_, pero no se _estrelló_ ni _cayó_, ya que se trató de una maniobra deliberada que permitió conservar el fuselaje intacto. Tampoco diría que el avión _aterrizó_; la DGAC chilena, que cito más arriba, nunca usa el verbo _aterrizar_ para un descenso sobre el agua (normal o de emergencia) ni tampoco nadie que yo conozca.
Definitivamente, lo que no se dice aquí ni en el resto de América es _amerizar_ ni _amerizaje_.

Saludos.


----------



## Alberthus

Gracias a tod@s por vuestras aportaciones y opiniones, algunas de expertos del idioma otras de profesionales de la aviación, pero todas muy interesantes y valiosas.
Lo que queda claro es que no hay unanimidad sobre el término a utilizar para aterrizar/amarar/acuatizar sobre un río y cada cual aporta argumentos de peso para apoyar su elección.
Incluso en FUNDÉU, refiriéndose a este caso en concreto, indican que es preferible emplear amarar (Clic), cuando en otro articulo sobre el mismo tema recomiendan amarar cuando se trate del mar y acuatizar cuando se trate de ríos o lagos (Clic).
Pues si difícil es la elección del término adecuado cuando la situación ocurre en nuestro planeta, mucho más complicado va a ser cuando se trate de cuerpos celestes. Porque si para posarse sobre la Luna se ha acuñado el verbo *alunizar*, siguiendo este principio tendremos que crear un verbo nuevo para cada uno de los cuerpos espaciales sobre los que nos posemos en el futuro. 
Se me ponen los pelos de punta al imaginar los verbos "ajupiterizar", "auranizar" o "amercurizar".
¿No sería más simple definir el  término *aterrizar* como la acción realizada por  cualquier artefacto volador que se  pose sobre cualquier superficie (tierra, mar, lago, río, nieve, portaaviones, planeta, asteroide, etc.)? 
Eso nos simplificaría seguramente la vida aunque, pensándolo bien, también nos restaría el placer de mantener estas interesantes discusiones.
¿Vale la pena?

Un saludo,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Se está hilando muy fino. 
No creo que se puede ser restrictivo al usar las definiciones del DRAE que no puede moverse tan deprisa como la realidad.
'Transbordar' fue trasladar personas o cosas de una embarcación a otra, y más tarde se aplicó a una actividad similar entre trenes u otros vehículos rodados.
Por razón análoga, amerizar o amarar (o amarizar, según preferencias) empezó usándose para hidroaviones, se extendió los aparatos astronáuticos; pero si se generaliza la práctica de posarse los aviones en los ríos o lagos, es previsible que se amplíe la definición.
Hablando de preferencias, me inclino por amerizar, dado que amarizar significa también sestear el ganado, y amarizarse, copular el ganado, especialmente el lanar. Amerizar no es anfibologico.
Ahora bien, si los pilotos prefieren llamar 'aterrizar' a posarse en un río, o en un lago, para mi está bien. Que ellos aterricen donde y como mejor toque o puedan, mientras yo me aterrorizo como peor pueda.

P.S. Si se opta por la más absoluta exactitud, el caso que nos ocupa sería 'apotomaquizar'.


----------



## Jellby

Alberthus said:


> Porque si para posarse sobre la Luna se ha acuñado el verbo *alunizar*, siguiendo este principio tendremos que crear un verbo nuevo para cada uno de los cuerpos espaciales sobre los que nos posemos en el futuro.
> Se me ponen los pelos de punta al imaginar los verbos "ajupiterizar", "auranizar" o "amercurizar".



Ya se ha visto más de una vez "amartizar" o "amartizaje". Pero puedes estar tranquilo, no parece que Júpiter ni Urano tengan núcleo sólido sobre el que posarse


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jellby said:


> Ya se ha visto más de una vez "amartizar" o "amartizaje". Pero puedes estar tranquilo, no parece que Júpiter ni Urano tengan núcleo sólido sobre el que posarse


 
Y si es líquido... pues a empezar la discusión desde el principio  .


----------



## Pinairun

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Y si es líquido... pues a empezar la discusión desde el principio  .


 
No ha sido mal consejo, porque acabo de descubrir esto entre las _Recomendaciones_ de la FUNDÉU:


> 19/01/2009
> La Fundación del Español Urgente señala que en español existen cuatro verbos para la acción de posarse un avión sobre el agua: _amerizar, amarizar, amarar_ y _acuatizar_.
> 
> En algunos casos los «aterrizajes forzosos» terminan no siendo tales «aterrizajes», como el caso del avión que la semana pasada lo hizo sobre las aguas del río Hudson, en Nueva York, porque no se posó sobre tierra firme u otra superficie sólida, sino sobre el agua.
> 
> Los dos primeros (_amerizar_ y _amarizar_) aparecen en el _Diccionario esencial de la lengua española_, de la Real Academia Española, pero nos remiten al tercero _amarar_, y también prefiere el sustantivo _amaraje_, en lugar de _amerizaje_ y _amarizaje_. También está en el diccionario _acuatizar_, y su definición es casi exacta a la de los tres anteriores.
> 
> En los cuatro casos el diccionario hace referencia a los hidroaviones, pero por extensión esos verbos se usan también en español para cualquier tipo de avión que se posa en el agua por causas imprevistas.
> 
> Aunque los cuatro verbos signifiquen lo mismo, lo habitual en español es usar _amerizar_, _amarizar_ o _amarar_ cuando el avión se posa sobre el mar, mientras que _acuatizar_ se utiliza cuando se trata de otras superficies de agua, como lagos o ríos.
> 
> *Así, pues, la Fundéu BBVA recomienda que se dé preferencia a los términos amarar y amaraje cuando se trate del mar, y acuatizar y acuatizaje cuando se trate de ríos o lagos**.*


----------



## Vampiro

Me alegra saber que la Fundéu BBVA está de acuerdo conmigo.
Saludos
_


----------

